# Opening a Bank Account in Dubai without 3 Months of Pay Slips???



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

HI everyone,

I just moved to Dubai a few weeks ago to begin work. My residency visa is being processed. I need to open a bank account in order to have my salary automatically deposited.

After doing a bit of research, my first choice of banks is Emirates NBD as it is close to where I live and has good reviews.

The problem is that 3 months of pay slips are required in order to open a Current account.

Does anyone know of a way around this? 

If not, are there any other hassle free banks that will allow me to open a bank account immediately once I receive my visa?

I could really use some advice. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Never heard of the 3 month pay slip to open an account rule. 

I am with HSBC and they opened a 'current' account for me even without my residency processed - the only catch was that they didn't issue me a cheque book until I got my residency. But in order to open the account before showing them residency, I had to give them a letter from my company stating that I am employed there and my residency is in process.

The 3 month pay slip requirement is usually for getting a loan eg: housing or car loan. I have a tough time believing that NBD won't open a current account for you - I suggest going into a different branch and talking to someone else about it - don't ask about this requirement, just say you are here to open a salary account. Maybe make a point that you're not looking for a credit card or a loan at the time - just need to create an account to start receiving your salary. I have a feeling the person you spoke with wants to start a CC application for you or pre-approve you for a loan at the same time?!?

Otherwise, go to HSBC? :noidea:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

w_man said:


> Never heard of the 3 month pay slip to open an account rule.
> 
> I am with HSBC and they opened a 'current' account for me even without my residency processed


Probably because you're a westerner and your company has an arrangement with HSBC to stand by you for the first few months.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm also not sure what the problem is here. I opened a current account with NBD in my first few days here with no hassle. All they needed was a letter confirming my salary. Credit card approved straight away and cheque book issued about a week later.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kakutoudamashii said:


> HI everyone, I just moved to Dubai a few weeks ago to begin work. My residency visa is being processed. I need to open a bank account in order to have my salary automatically deposited. After doing a bit of research, my first choice of banks is Emirates NBD as it is close to where I live and has good reviews. The problem is that 3 months of pay slips are required in order to open a Current account. Does anyone know of a way around this? If not, are there any other hassle free banks that will allow me to open a bank account immediately once I receive my visa? I could really use some advice. Thanks in advance!!


The best thing to do is to ask your company which bank they use. HR should give you contact details of someone there who will assist you. Most people here bank with their company's bank.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Probably because you're a westerner and your company has an arrangement with HSBC to stand by you for the first few months.


Well not exactly. I have a very small branch company which is under my name actually which makes things worse. We have no arrangements with any banks because we are so small. I didn't get my first CC until a year after I got here. My corporate account bank made me put a 100k deposit down to issue me a corporate CC.

Banks were a disaster to deal with when I first moved here (personal/corporate) but opening my personal account was (somewhat) easy. Trying to get a cheque book, online banking etc is another story.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm I guess I will just have to go into the branch near me and try opening an account since everyone's experience seems to differ slightly.

All my information was based on what's written on the bank's website here:

http://m.emiratesnbd.com/enbdmobile...nts/current-account/standard-current-account/

I've spoken to my company about this as well. They do not gave a preference and said I can open an account with any bank of my choice.

After the holiday, I will try opening an account and bring a NOC letter with me to confirm my employment.

I'll report back afterwards.

Thanks!


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

I opened a basic account with EmiratesNBD in a week I was here, no payslips at all just a copy of my passport and a copy of the offer letter from my employer. all done in 3 days.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

BigAndyD said:


> I'm also not sure what the problem is here. I opened a current account with NBD in my first few days here with no hassle. All they needed was a letter confirming my salary. Credit card approved straight away and cheque book issued about a week later.


Had a very similar experience to BigAndyD: Got a letter from my employer with my salary on it the first week I arrived here, went into EmiratesNBD in Deira City Centre, no appointment needed, account open and credit card approved there and then, went back a couple of days later to pick up a letter for company payroll with IBAN number, cards and cheque book couriered to office a week or so after that.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm that's strange. I went into a branch yesterday. I was able to confirm that I do not need 3 months of pay slips. I also learned that I will not need to keep a minimum balance as long as my salary is being deposited into the account.

However, even with all of the proper NOC letters and other required documents in hand, I was unable to open an account. I was told that I will have to come back after my residency visa has been processed and the stamp is in my passport.

Since some here have been able to open an account within one week of arriving in Dubai, I am beginning to wonder if it differs from branch to branch...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

kakutoudamashii said:


> Hmm that's strange. I went into a branch yesterday. I was able to confirm that I do not need 3 months of pay slips. I also learned that I will not need to keep a minimum balance as long as my salary is being deposited into the account.
> 
> However, even with all of the proper NOC letters and other required documents in hand, I was unable to open an account. I was told that I will have to come back after my residency visa has been processed and the stamp is in my passport.
> 
> Since some here have been able to open an account within one week of arriving in Dubai, I am beginning to wonder if it differs from branch to branch...


Probably. To give you some perspective. I had a family friend who wanted to open an account in Dubai so it would be easier for one of his clients to pay him. Him and his company are not based in Dubai nor is he a resident. I called around to see if there was a solution for him but of course, there was none.

He came to Dubai, we went to one of the well known 'Western' bank and at first were told 'no sir, can't be done but you can see a relationship manager'. After an hour of discussions around what my friend does for a living and how much he makes, they offered him an account if he 'built a relationship' with the bank. So he invested a small amount of money with the bank and now has a bank account in Dubai without having a business, job or residency.

Point is, go talk to someone else at the same branch or another branch. Almost everyone I know is able to create a bank account prior to having the residency sorted. You just need a letter to prove the residency is in process. I remember HSBC gave me a letter template which my company filled in, signed and stamped to open my account. Like I said earlier, you might not get cheques or CCs until your residency is processed but you should be able to open an account and get a debit card.

Good luck.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

An early introduction to Dubai's service community and their enthusiastic incompetence.

Soon to follow, the 50% rule (you receive 50% of the required information but not the 50% you really need) and the complete change in processes and procedures which will occur overnight with no notification or explanation.

Imagine the fun you're going to have with the visa process ;-)


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

I was finally able to open a bank account on my third attempt. Each time I spoke to a different person at the same branch.

On the bright side, now that my residency visa is stamped in my passport, it process went smoother than I had expected.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to Dubai


----------

